# g66 art - wie mache ich das?



## renard (2. Januar 2007)

Mir gefallen die Arbeiten dieses Kuenstlers total gut: http://www.g66.co.uk - Vor allem das Bild, wenn man in der thumbnail-Leiste oben das sechste von Links auswaehlt.
Koennt ihr mir erklaeren, wie ich die verschnoerkelten Linien und "Pflanzen" in Illustrator hinbekomme? Kann man dafuer wie in Photoshop "selbstgemachte" Pinselspitzen verwenden?


----------



## muhkuh (3. Januar 2007)

Im Prinzip ist das ein recht einfacher Scherenschnitt. Ich hab da auch schon einiges mit gemacht, allerdings wesentlich einfacher gehalten. Eine Herangehensweise wäre sämtliche Elemente "frei Hand" zu zeichnen, eine andere - nutze ich sehr gerne - wäre vorhandenes Bildmaterial zu vektorisieren. Soweit ich weiss bietet Illustrator CS2 dazu mittlerweile ein sehr gutes Tool. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist Bilder, die als Vorlage dienen sollen, in Illustrator (oder einem anderen entsprechenden Programm) zu platzieren und schlichtweg in Pfaden nachzubauen. 

Der Stil weist meiner Meinung nach sehr große Ähnlichkeiten zu diversen Grunge-Arbeiten auf. Nur eben, dass der Stil wesentlicher poppiger ist


----------



## discodust (8. Januar 2007)

hi. wie schon zuvor von muhkuh erwähnt gibt es vektorisierungstools.
der künstler hat hier zu 99% damit gearbeitet... oder einfach ein paar ps-filter angewendet.
ob illustrator, freehand oder corel... die funktion findest du in jedem dieser programme.
der grad der abstraktion kann eingestellt werden.

die schnörkel sind wahrscheinlich brushes, die in photoshop geladen wurden.
diese kannst du auf diversen site runterladen. einfach mal nach brushes für ps suchen... stil ornamental..

gruß
vera aka discodust


----------

